# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Am I the only one?

## Travel2

Or does anybody else get annoyed when you go on vacation or something and the hotel room doesn't have enough outlets? Like they only have one available outlet! I mean, come on it's 2009, almost everything I'm walking around with in my pockets has to be plugged in at some point. My blackberry, my Ipod, my camera, my laptop, Etc.. 


Has anyone else tried one of these or heard anything about them??? I want to make sure they are good before I go out and get one but they look like they are just what i need. What do you guys think?

----------


## alop

I am very glad when there are a lot of shops close to the place of residence.

----------

